# Pyrenees Weather Warning



## witzend (Jan 19, 2020)

Just saw this snow warning https://tinyurl.com/tjfaujk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2020)

Long as it dont land in my yard im all right jack.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 19, 2020)

Just past then today on east side on E15 .
Snow on tops lovely drive 10 deg.


----------



## Chris356 (Jan 19, 2020)

My mates near Valencia 120 Kph winds he’s had to head inland


----------



## groyne (Jan 19, 2020)

Sat in the Aire at Carcassonne at the moment, we saw the snow on the Pyrenees yesterday. Hopefully we'll be able to get to Narbonne tomorrow. Hoping to do le petite train jaune later in the week.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 19, 2020)

groyne said:


> Sat in the Aire at Carcassonne at the moment, we saw the snow on the Pyrenees yesterday. Hopefully we'll be able to get to Narbonne tomorrow. Hoping to do le petite train jaune later in the week.


We have just driven from there today all clear .


----------



## groyne (Jan 19, 2020)

Are you in Narbonne or going the other way?


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 19, 2020)

groyne said:


> Are you in Narbonne or going the other





groyne said:


> Are you in Narbonne or going the other way?


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 19, 2020)

groyne said:


> Sat in the Aire at Carcassonne at the moment, we saw the snow on the Pyrenees yesterday. Hopefully we'll be able to get to Narbonne tomorrow. Hoping to do le petite train jaune later in the week.



Not many options to stop in Narbonne.

The aire I discovered recently has gone. People seem to overnight in the Carrefour car park instead ...


----------



## groyne (Jan 20, 2020)

The aire is not quite in Narbonne, we're going nearer the coast.


----------



## groyne (Jan 20, 2020)

We're in the Gruissan aire now, it's where we were heading for.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 20, 2020)

I spent time there recently, and it is free out of season. 

There's a good overnight spot a few kilometres to the south at the Village des Pecheurs.


----------



## witzend (Jan 21, 2020)

Anyone passed thru the Pyrenees wonder if the weather was as bad as expected ?









						Windy as forecasted
					

Wind map and weather forecast




					www.windy.com


----------



## groyne (Jan 21, 2020)

We're in Rodes, we were trying to get to Villefranche conflent but it started snowing, so we stopped for the night. It's now raining very hard so we should get there in the morning.


----------



## witzend (Jan 21, 2020)

groyne said:


> We're in Rodes, we were trying to get to Villefranche conflent but it started snowing, so we stopped for the night. It's now raining very hard so we should get there in the morning.


Nice walled village theres parking at top end of village we stayed in Railway station aire as busy in summer in village   further along and quiet a bit higher on the n116 is Mont Louis another walled town with a aire outside the walls


----------

